# Computerbetrug,-Versuchter Betrug



## BIG_M (5 August 2009)

Hallo.
Mein Name ist Marcel und ich bin 16 Jahre alt.

Ich habe mit meinem besten Freund eine EC-Karte gefunden. Dann haben wir uns auf Paypal angemeldet, etwas im Internet bestellt für knapp 17 Euro. Naja aufjeden Fall bin ich mit der EC-Karte in ein Kaufhaus gegangen und wollte mit der Karte bezahlen. Da mir die Verkäuferin das nich geglaubt hat, dass ich der Besitzer der EC-Karte bin, ist sie kurz weg um sie überprüfen zu lassen. Dann bin ich abgehauen...

Aufjeden Fall, als die Ware ankam (bei meinem besten Freund), bekam er nach einem Monat Besuch von der Polizei.

Er musste dringend zur Polizei, wegen der EC-Karten Geschichte..!!

Aber da ich nicht wollte, das er die ganze Schuld in die Schuhe geschoben bekommt bin ich mit. Das dumme war, ich wusste nicht das es um die Kaufhaussache ging sondern ich habe gedacht es geht um die Ware die wir bestellt hatten. Naja ich bin halt mit und hab dann ausgesagt. Ich habe alles zugegeben.

Was für eine Strafe kommt auf mich zu?
Ich absolviere ab dem 01.09.09 ein Freiwilliges Soziales Jahr. Bekomme ich eher eine Geldstrafe (wenn ja, wie viel € ? ) oder Sozialstunden (wenn ja, wie viel Std. ? )

P.S. >Gerichtstermin kommt noch<

Danke im Vorraus.
MfG, Marcel!


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2009)

*AW: Computerbetrug,-Versuchter Betrug*



BIG_M schrieb:


> Was für eine Strafe kommt auf mich zu?


Außer dem sachbearbeitenden Staatsanwalt weiß das neimand. Du wirst auf die Antwort schon warten müssen, bis das entschieden ist. Mit 16 und (hoffentlich) Ersttäter und ohne Einkommen dürfte das Strafmaß jedoch recht gefällig ausfallen.


----------



## Heiko (5 August 2009)

*AW: Computerbetrug,-Versuchter Betrug*

Dass das ne Schnapsidee war, brauche ich Dir wohl nicht mehr sagen, darauf scheinst Du ja bereits gekommen zu sein.

Ich gehe aus meiner Erfahrung mal davon aus, dass Du ein paar Stunden gemeinnützige Arbeit wirst ableisten müssen. Da das aber regional sehr unterschiedlich ist, kann auch ein ganz anderes Ergebnis rauskommen.


----------



## BIG_M (5 August 2009)

*AW: Computerbetrug,-Versuchter Betrug*



Heiko schrieb:


> Da das aber regional sehr unterschiedlich ist, kann auch ein ganz anderes Ergebnis rauskommen.


 
Ich wohne in Baden-Württemberg (Ortenaukreis).

Ein anderer Kollege von mir hatte mal wegen Diebstahl 100 Euro bezahlen müssen aber nur weil er eine Ausbildung hatte.

Da ich bald ein Freiwilliges Soziales Jahr mache, denke ich auch das ich nur eine Geldstrafe bekomme. Aber ich würde gerne wissen, wie viel auf mich zukommt!


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2009)

*AW: Computerbetrug,-Versuchter Betrug*



BIG_M schrieb:


> Aber ich würde gerne wissen, wie viel auf mich zukommt!


Lies dich hier mal schlau: Jugendstrafrecht ? Wikipedia


> Die „Sanktionspalette“ ist weit gefächert. Somit stehen dem Richter eine Reihe von Instrumenten zur Verfügung, um die passende Sanktion für den Täter zu finden.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2009)

*AW: Computerbetrug,-Versuchter Betrug*



BIG_M schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Baden-Württemberg (Ortenaukreis).
> 
> Ein anderer Kollege von mir hatte mal wegen Diebstahl 100 Euro bezahlen müssen aber nur weil er eine Ausbildung hatte.
> 
> Da ich bald ein Freiwilliges Soziales Jahr mache, denke ich auch das ich nur eine Geldstrafe bekomme. Aber ich würde gerne wissen, wie viel auf mich zukommt!



vielleicht würde es dich auf bessere Gedanken und einen besseren Lebensweg bringen, wenn du dich aus dem Kreis solcher "Kollegen" verabschieden und dir anständige Freunde suchen würdest, die dich am Schlafittchen packen, wenn du wieder Dummheiten machen willst. Ein Restanstand scheint bei dir ja noch vorhanden zu sein.


----------



## Bambi (6 September 2009)

*AW: Computerbetrug,-Versuchter Betrug*

Ich hoffe sehr, daß auf Dich und Deinen sauberen besten Freund eine hohe Strafe zukommt! Auf Kosten anderer einkaufen und auch noch 'rumjammern! Ihr könnt ja wohl nicht ganz klar im Kopf sein! Wenn das allerdings in diesem jugendlichen Alter schon so ist, wie soll die kriminelle Laufbahn dann noch hinführen?


----------

